# tv



## max 1965 (Nov 20, 2012)

hi just moved to cyprus does any one know how i can get english tv


----------



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

Get the best Internet speed connect you can. 
Then sign up to someone like , My Private Network , I have used them for 4 years. Costs 5£ per month. They make your iPad and laptop look like it is in the UK, so BBC iplayer and live TV is ok. 
We also watch ITV , C4 and 5.
I also downloaded Filmon , this gave me other channels such as DAVE.
If you use apple , then buy the Apple TV box adapter as well. Cost me 99$ . 
So no Sat Dishes needed.
That's how we do it , but other members will explain their way.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have a system that gives us all of the sky channels including all the sport and film channels. It comes through a box that is connected to the internet and also our sky dish. The box was about 300 euros and then 300euros per year subscription so not cheap but my hubby loves his sport Actually we have two of these so he can watch his sport in the living room while I watch films or something else in the study, that way there are no arguments. If we want to watch ITV or bbc we do it through expat shield which is free and watch on our laptops. Expat shield is not supported by Ipads though.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We have a system that gives us all of the sky channels including all the sport and film channels. It comes through a box that is connected to the internet and also our sky dish. The box was about 300 euros and then 300euros per year subscription so not cheap but my hubby loves his sport Actually we have two of these so he can watch his sport in the living room while I watch films or something else in the study, that way there are no arguments. If we want to watch ITV or bbc we do it through expat shield which is free and watch on our laptops. Expat shield is not supported by Ipads though.


I use Expat Shield and watch programes on the laptop, but it does cause me a headache listening to John moan when he visits that he can't watch footy, sport etc.

I'll send him to you and Dennis, OK? next visit Jan/Feb, don't worry he can sleep over if it's runs late.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I use Expat Shield and watch programes on the laptop, but it does cause me a headache listening to John moan when he visits that he can't watch footy, sport etc.
> 
> I'll send him to you and Dennis, OK? next visit Jan/Feb, don't worry he can sleep over if it's runs late.


No problems, I'll make sure the spare room is ready for him


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We have no TV reception and only watch via the internet. Watching less TV is one of the additional benefits of living here!

Pete


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Watch Streaming Movies and live TV in HD. Watch Football and Compare us to Hulu, Zattoo and TVCatchup. no need to use expat sheild,


----------



## max 1965 (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks to all of you for helpful responses. I have also read elsewhere that is is possible to pick up the BBC's, ITV and channel 4 with HD off a different satellite, free to air - Intelsat? With a small dish and a little 'know how'?? does anyone local have any knowledge or perhaps satellite installers.

If not back on google this afternoon...


----------



## max 1965 (Nov 20, 2012)

Had no luck with a couple of local companies, but did locate a company in Spain that is supplying a receiver which with the correct software can pick up intelsat 907 with the channels mentioned above. They will ship the receiver, but it works out at around €300 set up, just needing connection to 1 metre dish. Does anyone use this or something similar? Company is televisiontechnology costa blanca & calida


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

max 1965 said:


> Had no luck with a couple of local companies, but did locate a company in Spain that is supplying a receiver which with the correct software can pick up intelsat 907 with the channels mentioned above. They will ship the receiver, but it works out at around €300 set up, just needing connection to 1 metre dish. Does anyone use this or something similar? Company is televisiontechnology costa blanca & calida


While I have no experience of this I would think that importing a setup from Spain would be a very risky undertaking. Most of the people I know with Sky have 4 metre dishes and seem to spend a lot of time and money adjusting, modifying and retuning them.

Far better to consider a Cyprus supplier receiving via the internet or use the internet yourself with Filmon or a VPN directly.

Pete


----------

